# FS: Do!Aqua Inlet and Outlet Lily Pipes



## Baron (May 17, 2018)

Selling aquarium inlet and outlet lily pipes (all glass) authentic Do!Aqua!

Links:

https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=26_36&products_id=3185

https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=26_36&products_id=154

Perfect condition! Pick up Vancouver! $120 for both.


----------

